# Is there a BOI (board of inquiry) here for hedgie breeders?



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm planning (at the moment) from getting my baby hedgie in 2-6 months from Kymwana Tiggy Winkles, a breeder of hedgies in Tacoma WA. Their website looks great, they seem on the up-and-up, just wondering if anyone has experience with them?

Or if they are not good for some reason, is there a place I can review experiences of other breeders? Like a BOI (like on Faunaclassifieds, if any of you are familiar with that from reptiles)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Unfortunately we don't have a "breeder review" section, nor do I know of one. They tend to just end up with people insulting one another over misunderstandings!

Two of my hedgehogs are from KTW, and while she has very good intentions I personally had a not-so-great experience buying from her. I caught her at a bad time in life and ended up not getting responses to questions, last minute plan changes (and I was driving 8 hours to pick them up), and a lot of frustration in general. As far as I know her life is still giving her trouble, so I'm not sure how your experience would be. Since you're closer, it would probably be a lot less stressful! She cares a lot about breeding WHS-free hedgehogs though, so you're more likely to get a genetically healthy hedgie from her rather than some (not all, but some) of the other WA breeders.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello! I believe I just got an application from you.  Kymwana Tiggy Winkles is great, and our mentor, but as LG said, she's going through a lot in life right now. In terms of being a reputable breeder, and whether you'd get a healthy hedgehog from her, definitely yes. She's the only other breeder in the area that I would recommend. If you have any other questions about her or other breeders in the area, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

lol @ Volcano, yes you did 
I found you on the forums, looked at your site, talked to you, and made the decision I'd rather go through you, although you are farther away. If I can drive to OR to get a lizard, I can stay in WA to get a hog 
Good to know however, about KTW. VVH got back to me right away (thanks again for that!), and I havent even heard from KTW, and its been 2 days. Sigh. Even the simple information you provided me, that was very polite, would be helpful for folks trying to find the right fit breeder & hog wise, is very helpful!

Maybe we should start a BOI subforum? We could really benefit from this, I think, as the person who introduced me to his hedgie got his from an unlicensed BYB, who told him he could keep it in a 10 gallon, at room temp (which around here in WA state could get to be 60*F...and he told me they dont have a facebook or website because they are trying to remain secret......He didnt have an issue with that, but I sure do!

Exotics breeders, IMO, should have BOI's, positive or negative, because many times those species arent regulated, and a person could have NO idea what they are getting, and then be stupid and breed it...thus probably breeding an unpedigreed, WHS hog back into more healthy lines (or other issues for other species)!

Obviously, name-calling and insults are no-good, but if we took a page from Fauna's BOI, I think this forum could really benefit. One example I've seen reading the boards already is that there was a person who got a hedgie that was already pregnant, from being housed...BY THE BREEDER...with her brother. Knowing the name, and information behind that breeder, while keeping it respectful, would be a great way for responsible people looking to buy a healthy hog, from a responsible breeder, would be VERY VERY beneficial!

(Please dont think I'm being presumptive, I know I'm brand spanking new to the forum)


----------



## Kymwana (May 9, 2012)

I am really sorry people seem to think my life got in the way. If your husband was in the Harbor View fighting for his life where would you be. Yes my husband was almost killed in a hit and run motorcycle accident. We spent 15 days in ICU, and the Surgery Trauma Unit before being release. I responded to all emails as soon as I could. I am also sad to read that the breeder I mentored and help get started has added to the negative postings. I am home and back on track of my breeding. I also had a fulltime assistant working and caring for my hedgehogs 24/7 who was also handling all my sales for me. I am not a breeder who neglects my animals.

Kim


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Kim, no one said you neglect your animals or that you are not a good breeder in any way whatsoever. All I said was sharing my own experience, said you care about your animals, and Jean was supportive of you as well? I don't see how defending you as a breeder by justifying your communication times and what not by mentioning that you've been through some rough things lately is "negative".


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Kim, this is what I posted about you:

"Kymwana Tiggy Winkles is *great*, and our mentor, but as LG said, she's *going through a lot in life right now*. In terms of being a *reputable breeder*, and whether *you'd get a healthy hedgehog from her*, *definitely yes*. She's the only other breeder in the area that I would *recommend*."

How is any of that negative? I have only ever have good things to say about you, on the forum and everywhere else.


----------



## Kymwana (May 9, 2012)

Since some think my communications have not been the best, maybe I should explain why. 
1St. When Kimberley contacted me my father committed suicide, and I am the one who found him. 
2nd I ended up taking care of the funeral, the attorney because of the estate, the selling of one of his homes.
3rd. My husbands brother passed away unexpectedly and we made a trip back to Ohio for that funeral.
4th. 1 1/2 weeks later on Oct. 18, my husband was run off the road on our motorcycle, hit a steel barrier head on. I spent the next 15 days in Harbor View ICU and the surgery trauma unit. Leo has multiple fractures of the spine, ribs, pelvis which nicked the artery causing internal bleeding, broken collar bone and broken thumb which also dislocatedn with torn ligaments. Sorry if my brain was a little spacey and I did not get emails answered asap. All emails were answered in about 48 hours, including Allybear. I feel the post on HHC was mishandled. If there was a problem I wish you would have come to me instead of posting the way you did. Put yourself in my shoes, see if you could have done better. Maybe you should have posted Kim has been busy with somethings in her life, please be patient and I am sure she will get soon. Allybear you sent a reservation to me on the 7th and I did respond back to on the 9th. My husband almost lost his life! Give me a break and have some patients. I am glad there is no BOI just because of this like this. Misunderstandings.

Kim


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would not have posted this publicly on the forum (PM would have been more appropriate) but since you're bringing me into your explanation, I would just like to say that I sent you many emails trying to sort things out with you with no reply or with a reply that didn't address what I was trying to clear up with you. Eventually you give up after sending so many emails with no response.


----------



## Kymwana (May 9, 2012)

PS:

I am without a computer at this time as Century Link shut my account down stating I have virus. Zuses Z Bot is sending through my emails. I am on my Kindle where I limited access to responding to some emails for security reasons.

Kim


----------



## Kymwana (May 9, 2012)

Gee I really thought things had gotten worked out.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Kym, I'm very sorry there's so many unfortunate things going on in your life right now! I hope things improve soon.

I'm going to lock this topic now - it's a good example of why we don't really allow breeder reviews, etc. on the forum, with how easily they can turn into arguments. Any personal issues started in this thread should probably be taken up via PM or elsewhere if they're going to continue.


----------

